# News & Current Events > Coronavirus SARS-CoV2 >  Dr. Bryan Ardis exclusive interview.

## donnay

Wow!

https://www.brighteon.com/1e6512b4-a...a-54ba8ad57fd4

----------


## Anti Globalist

Great interview.

----------


## donnay

> Great interview.


Agreed.

----------


## donnay

> *Shock allegations emerge, claiming covid-19 origins and vaccines linked to snake venom proteins*
> 
> Today we feature a bombshell interview with Dr. Bryan Ardis, who alleges that covid-19 research, mRNA vaccines and some treatments are all tied to King Cobra snake venom peptides / proteins.
> 
> The 3-part interview exploring this topic is available at my channel page on Brighteon:
> 
> https://www.brighteon.com/channels/hrreport
> 
> We have reached out to invite Gilead Sciences for an interview to respond to these allegations. So far, we have not received a response.
> ...








@9:22 mark

----------


## donnay

*Fauci Family Snake Pit Unveiled: "Watch The Water" Editor Makes Demonic Discovery*

https://www.brighteon.com/c8abfa85-5...9-60c84e14787e

----------


## donnay

*Patents: PROOF of Worldwide Envenomation Support Ardis COVID Claims in “Watch the Water” Expose*

https://www.brighteon.com/2b44982e-2...6-acd697bdc898

----------


## donnay

*Taking the Serpent's Head Off: "Watch the Water" EXPLODES worldwide, Global Citizens Demand Answers*
https://www.brighteon.com/d5a2fa75-c...7-a09dae7a7956

----------


## donnay

*Situation Update, April 15, 2022 - 13 Irrefutable FACTS about VENOM, Big Pharma and biological weapons*
https://www.brighteon.com/9c7dbfe4-8...c-2e12e556d19d

----------


## donnay

Dr. Ardis Live Q&A: COVID, Snake Venom, and Our Water Supply

https://www.brighteon.com/37f49b9b-9...9-61e66be5e707

----------


## donnay

Dr. Bryan Ardis reveals BOMBSHELL origins of covid, mRNA vaccines and treatments
https://www.brighteon.com/a91f6ff5-b...9-4c148335a5b3

----------


## Working Poor

I don't know Donna I find myself sitting on the fence with this one. I would like to see some other researchers say they agree with this. If it is true there should be some others on board with it soon. I am going to hold off judgement on this one.

----------


## donnay

> I don't know Donna I find myself sitting on the fence with this one. I would like to see some other researchers say they agree with this. If it is true there should be some others on board with it soon. I am going to hold off judgement on this one.


I know it seems like it's far-fetched, but then you realize these Big pHARMa groups are using synthetic venom peptides and protein in their BP meds and in the mRNA technology.  It's has been pretty well documented.  i do not dismiss anything out-of-hand, anymore, when it comes to Fauci, NIH, CDC, WHO and the globalists.

----------


## acptulsa

To tell you the truth, cobra venom is sufficiently boogity-boogity and all.  But God's own snake venom doesn't scare me nearly as much as Bill Gates trying to rewrite our  code with man made RNA.

Cobras are a distraction.  The real snakes have two legs.

----------


## donnay

> To tell you the truth, cobra venom is sufficiently boogity-boogity and all.  But God's own snake venom doesn't scare me nearly as much as Bill Gates trying to rewrite our  code with man made RNA.
> 
> Cobras are a distraction.  The real snakes have two legs.


I get that, but I am not convinced it is just a distraction.  However, if a second wave comes at us, with the knowledge that has been outlines to us by Dr, Ardis and others, it shows that monoclonal antibodies are used as anti-venom.  Along with; nicotine, melatonin and Ivermectin, Hydroxychloroquine, zinc and vitamin C does work.  These are the things to glean from this information.

Venomous snake bite symptoms:

The symptoms include:

Pain
Swelling
Redness
Bleeding
Bruising
Fast heart rate
Nausea
*Difficulty in breathing*
Mental confusion
Sweating
Disturbed vision

Complications
The complications include:

Vision damage
Compartment syndrome causes muscle necrosis
Infection
*Limb loss*
Gangrene
Sepsis
Internal bleeding
*Cardiac damage*
*Respiratory compromise*

----------


## donnay

Doctor Calls For Worldwide Venom Testing: "Covid" Symptoms Support Ardis Theory
https://www.brighteon.com/9073e993-f...6-243dbc1685bf

----------


## donnay

Scientist Finds Venom in Vials: Evidence of Venom in Undiluted Pfizer Vials, Blood Cell Damage
https://www.brighteon.com/13db5aa2-d...6-c6e17be5fee6

----------


## donnay

Dr. Lee Merritt Speaks Out on Snake Venom in the Water
https://www.brighteon.com/c2ad0700-4...0-9e73f8612d85

----------


## donnay

Undiluted Pfizer Vials Full of Snake Venom Proteins for Injection
https://www.brighteon.com/ce7a6e32-2...0-1c7016086e52

----------


## donnay

*Dr. Judy Mikovits Provides Conclusive & Scientific Proof Snake-Venom Is Connected To Covid-19*
https://www.brighteon.com/0faad563-0...d-5f499a144bf3

----------


## WisconsinLiberty

*Dr. Lee Merritt Speaks Out on Snake Venom in the Water*

The New American
April 18, 2022

Despite Dr. Bryan Ardis track record of important revelations in the ongoing COVID scandal, bio-weapons researcher and prominent medical doctor Dr. Lee Merritt is concerned about recent claims involving alleged snake venom in the water supply and other things. In this interview with The New American magazines Alex Newman in this episode of Conversations That Matter, Dr. Merritt explains why she is not convinced that this is a snake venom crisis and why she believes bottled water is more dangerous than tap water despite the fluoride. Biowarfare involves practical means to spread the bio-weapon, and Dr. Merritt does not believe the snake venom theory is plausible.

----------


## donnay

BUMP

----------

